# Victory Garden Store



## ma1bob (Dec 12, 2006)

Last night on NBC News, they did a segment on how Victory Gardens are making a come-back. Even an article on how Michelle Obama is growing a garden at the White House.

[ame]http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032619/vp/29803183#29803183[/ame] 

[ame]http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032619/vp/29803342#29803342[/ame] 

Find out more about Victory Gardens at: www.victorygardenstore.com


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Our local feed supply has been teaching classes on gardening on Saturdays that they are calling 'Victory garden classes'. They originally intended to have one class, but it filled up quickly (you had to sign up), and I think they have four weeks full now. I've had a lot of friends asking me about gardening that have never bothered with it before.

Dawn


----------

